# Naked Rs4 Cover Up



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Keeping the exhaust clean



























































































Very soft next to car


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats awesome!! 

Lovely motor!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

jesus you certainly have all the gear thats for sure


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

I LOVE the RS4!!!!!:argie: 
Father in law used to own one, i wish he still had it!!
Gorgeous car mate:doublesho 

Ian:wave:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Aye - She;ll come to no harm tucked away in the garage wrapped up like that!!

I would be tempted to leave a bedside light on for her just incase she gets scared in the middle of the night


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Why would it be covered up, going to be left for a while or something?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome car :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Super stuff! I love the soft car covers! Had a tailored one for the Westie a while ago - worked a treat!


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

What is that on your muffler? A screamer valve or something like that?
It's on the first pic..


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

When you press Sport on the steering wheel those electronic flaps open up and make the car sound a lot louder.
I'm loving the car and the cover, good work!


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

shhhh... shes sleeping


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

that cover is neat... a perfect fit:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Exhaust*



virtual said:


> What is that on your muffler? A screamer valve or something like that?
> It's on the first pic..


Standard RS4 exhaust ..... when you press the sport button it opens valves in the exhaust giving a much throatier growl at low revs right up to screaming at 8000 rpm


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Lovely car but get that cover off it, swirl causer or what?!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ahh - GlynRS4's trademark kitchen roll method :thumb:


----------



## Low_bm (Apr 1, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Ahh - GlynRS4's trademark kitchen roll method :thumb:


Well spotted mate!!


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

deej said:


> Lovely car but get that cover off it, swirl causer or what?!


The inside of the cover is very soft just like a plush microfibre and are very careful to keep it dust free, it just goes on when the car is clean, mostly to give a wee bit protection taking things in and out the garage also if iam away for a while, in other words don't touch when i'am away lol


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Ahh - GlynRS4's trademark kitchen roll method :thumb:


Yes Glyn's trademark kitchen roll method works well.... have picked up a good few of Glyn's trademarks, all of which work very well especially the Zaino and Z8. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning car matey


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very, very nice car - Lovin that cover !


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

and whats this kitchen roll method that we speak about....?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

JGrant1285 said:


> and whats this kitchen roll method that we speak about....?


After drying just take 2 sheets of kitchen roll and fold over each one a couple of times until you have a couple of strips.

Tuck each strip into the mirror and leave an end hanging out (as in gerry's pic). That way no mirror drips onto your nicely LSP' d panel cos the water gets absorbed!!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Lovely car mate, where did you get the cover from?


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

uberbmw said:


> Lovely car mate, where did you get the cover from?


Classic Additions Ltd very nice and friendly to deal with.

You get holdal for keeping it in and postage was free. :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

RS4 said:


> Classic Additions Ltd very nice and friendly to deal with.
> 
> You get holdal for keeping it in and postage was free. :thumb:


Hi mate

Lovely cover :thumb:

Was it alot more expensive than the standard cover ?


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

blimey, your a brave man reversing that out the garage with the cover on!
lovely machine mate.


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

:argie:I love my RS


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning Motors these Rs4's

Wish i could extend the finances to get one


----------

